# thyroid nodule genetic testing



## Lynn55 (11 mo ago)

I had two biopsies on thyroid nodules, and they are now sending them out for genetic testing. How accurate is genetic testing, and would you trust it?

Thanks,
Lynne


----------



## cdm (7 mo ago)

Lynn55 said:


> I had two biopsies on thyroid nodules, and they are now sending them out for genetic testing. How accurate is genetic testing, and would you trust it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lynne


I've done a lot of research and reading about genetic/molecular testing. I think the accuracy depends on the type of nodules that you have. Mine was hurthle cell, and while my genetic/molecular test came back as benign < 4% chance of cancer, mine ended up being malignant. I went to the Clayman Thyroid Center, and the surgeons there told me that for hurthle cell, the genetic/molecular testing is wrong 30% of the time. Even though my test came back as benign, you can't be certain with hurthle cell until it's removed and the pathology dissection tests it for vascular spread/angioinvasion, which mine had. I think for other types, the testing is more accurate, and it can definitely be useful in avoiding unnecessary surgery. My first doctor told me to get it checked in another year and that it was nothing to worry about based on the genetic/molecular testing results. I'm so glad I did not listen to that.


----------



## Lynn55 (11 mo ago)

cdm said:


> I've done a lot of research and reading about genetic/molecular testing. I think the accuracy depends on the type of nodules that you have. Mine was hurthle cell, and while my genetic/molecular test came back as benign < 4% chance of cancer, mine ended up being malignant. I went to the Clayman Thyroid Center, and the surgeons there told me that for hurthle cell, the genetic/molecular testing is wrong 30% of the time. Even though my test came back as benign, you can't be certain with hurthle cell until it's removed and the pathology dissection tests it for vascular spread/angioinvasion, which mine had. I think for other types, the testing is more accurate, and it can definitely be useful in avoiding unnecessary surgery. My first doctor told me to get it checked in another year and that it was nothing to worry about based on the genetic/molecular testing results. I'm so glad I did not listen to that.


Thank you so much for the reply. It has truly been a crazy couple of years for my Thyroid issues. I have been told that all my symptoms are menopause and everyone has nodules. It's very exhausting when you don't have the right doctor, finally found one and just had a visit. Anyway, my test results came back with 4% risk for cancer. The description Afrima gave was - The cytologic and cell block prepartions are obsured by ultrasound gel, are sparsely cellular and show a few clusters of follicular cells in crowded or microfollicular groups and some colloid. I told my husband when this first started that if I had to have surgery Clayman Center is the place I want to go.

My goal right now is to save my thyroid and I finally found a doctor that will listen to me.


----------

